# Determining proper after market loader hydraulic control valve



## fismo (Sep 28, 2012)

The following is the description from Northern Tool for the hydraulic control valve that I think will replace the one on my loader on my Kubota B4200 tractor. The one that is on there has only one handle but has a yoke that when you tilt it left or right pushes in or pulls out the second piston(spool) to make the bucket tilt up and down. Pushing the lever forward and back raises and lowers the lift arms. There are 4 hydraulic connections on the top of the valve body labeled A-D. There are two others labeled input and output. Does the valve described below appear to be a reasonable replacement for the original. Any advice appreciated.

Wayne

"Two spool to 25 GPM. With one standard 4-way port and one float. 3/4in. inlet and outlet ports; 1/2in. working ports. Valve will accept power beyond conversion plug. Internal load check. Relief pressure set at 2000 PSI; adjustable from 1500 PSI to 3000 PSI. Load check for each valve. U.S.A "


----------

